# Best high gloss wheel wax/sealant for gloss black rims



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

On my car I have very high gloss black powder coated rims.....I normally use poorboys wheel sealant on the rims after and it leaves a stunning glossy finish ....

So just wondering if there is anything better to use n terms of high gloss or a better product in general .....

As for brake dust build up I have found it is less and and comes off much easier ad oppose to not applying anything ....I just like finding my favourite product for the job and then sticking with it .....so far it does a brilliant job but jus want to see of anything else is available .....

is there anyone who used to use it and maybe changed and found something better...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino z-cs for me as its much easier to use than a paste product - wipe on and leave as it does'nt need buffing off - like optiseal


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

It seems a brilliant product ....have you used poorboys before as obviously they are different products ...one being a paste and one being a spray ....trying to think what would work better


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

My wheels aren't black but I've just started using Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine. Easy to use, leaves a great shine and makes the wheel super slippery. Getting to the stage where I need to give the wheels the first wash so hoping all they'll need is jet washing.:driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SM8 said:


> It seems a brilliant product ....have you used poorboys before as obviously they are different products ...one being a paste and one being a spray ....trying to think what would work better


i have and ive also used FK1000p on wheels. both nice to use (although FK1000p does'nt smell too nice..) and have good durability, just not as easy to use as zcs imo


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

im thinking about getting the zcs now..it seems pretty cool...one thing though....could i add it on top of the poorboys wheel sealant?.....or would that defeat the point...or would it add even more gloss? 

i just cant see how spraying a wheel a few times will add as much gloss as the wax.....its because i havent tried it...but sounds pretty amazing ! i just dont want to buy it and find out it wasnt worth it


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Been looking at migliore wheel seal and haven't found a bad word about it yet and people say its better than poorboys .....

Anyone used migliore wheel seal and how do you find it......and how do you apply it with it being really hard......

And also could I layer it with multiple coats like I could with poorboys

And last question .....is it worth putting a spray sealant like zaino cs or optiseal on top of the wheel seal? Or not ...would it add any extra gloss


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you want to see a difference in 'shine' then you need to try Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. It's by far the best performing wheel sealant I've used, and I've tried them all.

ZCS/Opti Seal are decent enough if you just want some protection but WS&S adds something obvious to the finish of wheels and is more durable in my experience. It's a doddle to use too.

Otherwise, Zaino Z2P then SW Autobahn works really well, but not a cheap combo!


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you used migliore before?

And I think ill get some of the planet polish ....everyone comments on the shine......as for protection does it offer much in terms of brake dust and dirt not sticking as well as the paste sealants do


----------



## adchesney (Jun 5, 2008)

Where is a good place to purchase this?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Planet Polish? You can click their banner through here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=190

:thumb:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

its between the migliore wheel seal and the planet polish stuff for me....

i just cant decide...because i love applying the wax/paste kind of stuff to the wheels which migliore is and ive heard nothing but good about them for shine and protection.....

but on the other hand ive heard that planet polish is brilliant and really enhances the shine .....

anyone used migliore and the planet polish and can comment on shine and protection against brake dust and dirt....

as my rims are a really high gloss black i like to keep them that way....so anything that makes them shine more is a bonus...and brake dust build up is a nightmare on the front two wheels so i need good protection too......

currently got poorboys but after research migliore seems better so its between migliore or planet polish !....

if anyone has any knowledge of either of these two please comment and let me know...your help will be much appreciated as i want to buy it today whichever i choose


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i got a very nice finish using Prima Amigo and Menz Power Lock on my gunmetal grey wheels - that combo really brought out the 3D paint finish and would look just as good on gloss black

and as an added benefit, the Power Lock being a sealant will give you better durability than majority of paste wax type wheel sealants


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

please warn me the next time you post pictures of your GTR up as i might faint.....my dream car at the moment aside from one lambo.. its what i like to call my "realistic dream car".....absolutely stunning.....the wheels have come up very nice on that....you lucky lucky man !! nice one....god i love these!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, I have tried the Migliore. It lasts well and leaves a great finish but I found it a PIG to work with - it never dries/cures, so you are effectively removing it 'wet', often just moving the wax around.

Nice, but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. Go for Swissvax Autobahn if you want something premium.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would get the autobahn but 100 for a 250ml pot is a little more than I can spend right now hence opting for the migliore ....its just applying it that puts me off as you said.....otherwise its the planet polish but it doesn't have the same appeal to me as the migliore does


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They do a 50ml pot for £27 or so? (Swissvax)


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

But im sure I will go through that quickly and for the same price I get a 250 tub of migliore ....apart from ease of use I can't see the swissvax being that much better to justify the price

How hard is the migliore to apply and how do you actually apply it.....and can you add multiple layers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It really is, and a little goes a long way.

It's shockingly easy to use in comparison, just like Onyx or BOS on paintwork. Leave it as long as you like and it just wipes off!


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

And would you say the Swissvax is miles better in terms of gloss and protection compared to migliore and planet polish....

The money is never an issue as long as its quality im getting....if the swissvax genuinely is that much better then ill definitely consider buying it as I do like their range


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No, the Planet Polish I think gives the best finish...

If it were in a Zymol bottle it would cost £30 

Between the Migliore and Swissvax, purely on value, take the Migliore.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

So finish wise you say planet polish ...then swissvax ...then migliore ....

Forget value for the moment as I just want the best product .....

I think ill buy the planet polish....but also get the swissvax as it justs looks really good and I love the ease of use of their products .....you don't buy any chance have autobahn in a large tub that you want to sell do you.....or just the actual tub on its own with no wax?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Russ how do you rate the Planet Polish one in terms of durability?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> Russ how do you rate the Planet Polish one in terms of durability?


It's very good indeed, and even seemed to withstand a neat mixture of Smart Wheels which I used recently.

I'd suggest a good 2-3 months out of it, depending on mileage. It's the finish that sets it apart for me though. It also works very well on metal/exhausts.

Everyone's car I've used it on has wanted to buy a bottle...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SM8 said:


> So finish wise you say planet polish ...then swissvax ...then migliore ....
> 
> Forget value for the moment as I just want the best product .....
> 
> I think ill buy the planet polish....but also get the swissvax as it justs looks really good and I love the ease of use of their products .....you don't buy any chance have autobahn in a large tub that you want to sell do you.....or just the actual tub on its own with no wax?


On my own wheels (which are anthracite) I'd say finish wise... PP, Mig, then SW, but the second two are quite close.

I bought the Migliore Tire Glaze and Wheel Sealant together and promptly sold them within a few days.

If you fancy something a bit different a bit more 'premium' then this is supposed to be good:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/prima-wheel-armour/prod_698.html

Otherwise, Zaino Z2 works a treat.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SM8, I'm trying to dig some pictures out for you.

I know I used WS&S on these wheels:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This was one a matte black










Very dark day, so not the best lighting:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

they look incredible !.....im buying myself some of the planet polish stuff definetely....but i also want to buy the swissvax...ive decided to stick with those two....

do you by any chance have the large tub of autobahn that you would like to sell?....OR just the large tub on its own with no wax inside?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm afraid not


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'm afraid not


no worries....id also like to thank you very much for all the replies....the help is much appreciated and at last ive come to a decision...just need to find someone who has a large tub of autobahn...doesnt need to have any wax inside...and then swap or sell my poorboys with something else


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The larger tub has only just been released I believe, so it may take a while for an empty one to appear... 

The WS&S Applicators work really well too, not bad for £2.90 or whatever they are. Planet Polish do 10% off too I think for DW members  Have a look in their sub forum.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh i see...ive posted a thread in the for sale section wanting a tub....hopefully someone has one....and yea i am ordering the applicators with the wheel seal and shine


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> If you want to see a difference in 'shine' then you need to try Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. It's by far the best performing wheel sealant I've used, and I've tried them all.


Have to tried this against Nanolex? Just interested to know the difference as the nanolex looks really impressive.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ok i want some planet polish too now


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

domino said:


> ok i want some planet polish too now


:lol: im getting it along with the swissvax...should be interesting to see the outcomes....but i cant help i love applying things like the autobahn


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

can you apply something like Zaino CS....on top of swissvax autobahn ....

so after a few coats of swissvax autobahn on the rims....could i put zaino cs on there....would it add to the gloss ....or not ...or would it cause a negative effect to the actual autobahn already on there....


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Z-CS needs a squeeky clean surface, and it's own app pad

You could layer it over Z-AIO or Z2/Z5 though

it's a fussy product, which i guess is why Opti-Seal is alot more popular these days

i only use my Z-CS for inside the wheel barrels and calipers, cant really notice any change in looks from back there - i only apply it to make washing inside the wheels with the EZ-Brush a bit easier


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah I see I was just thinking is there anything I could add on top of autobahn for better looks as im buying a few things so just wanted to know is there anything I should add to the collection


----------

